
Flesh and blood jukebox - tintinnabula
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/van-cliburn-moscow-nights/
======
09bjb
Wow, never read anything before by Taruskin. What a combination of sensational
prose and command of musical and political history. I'll be seeking out more
of his work. Here's a primer for anyone interested:
[http://www.sfgate.com/music/article/UC-music-historian-
Richa...](http://www.sfgate.com/music/article/UC-music-historian-Richard-
Taruskin-relishes-5519900.php)

